# Fangmeldungen von Maifischen



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2011)

Gerne stellen wir folgende Meldung ein, in der um Hilfe bei der Erfassung von Maifischfängen gebeten wird.

*Fangmeldungen von Maifischen​*
In den letzten zwei Jahren haben in mehreren Threads User von Anglerboard.de über Fänge von Maifischen (Alosa alosa) in der deutschen  und dänischen Nordsee berichtet und die Fänge sogar zum Teil mit Fotos der gefangenen Maifische  belegt. 

Diesen Fangmeldungen wurden wir gerne nachgehen. Hintergrund: Der Maifisch gilt in allen Nordseezuflüssen als ausgestorben oder vom Aussterben bedroht und es liegen keine Belege über sich selbst erhaltende Maifischbestände im Bereich der Nordsee vor. 

Größere sich selbst erhaltende Populationen gibt es nur noch in einigen südwestfranzösischen Flüssen. Darüber hinaus läuft seit 2008 ein EU-gefördertes und Wiederansiedlungsprojekt am Rhein (Infos unter www.alosa-alosa.eu) an dem neben Deutschland, auch Frankreich und die Niederlande beteiligt sind. 

Vor dem Hintergrund der Bestandssituation des Maifischs in Europa sind Meldungen über Nachweise von Maifischen  von herausragendem Interesse. Solche Fangmeldungen lassen Rückschlüsse über die Aufenthaltsorte im Meer und den Küstengewässern zu, über die bislang so gut wie nichts bekannt ist. 

*Wir möchten Euch daher bitten Fänge  von Maifischen hier zu melden (am besten mit Belegfotos), auch bereits in anderen Threads geposteten Fangmeldungen. Sofern vorhanden, wäre neben dem Datum, die möglichst exakte Benennung des Fangortes (gerne auch Koordinaten), sowie die Größe des Fisches. *

Anhand von Markierungen der Gehörsteinchen (Otholithen) können theoretisch die im Rhein besetzten Maifische von wildlebenden Exemplaren unterschieden werden. Voraussetzung ist, dass die Otholithen freipräpariert und unter speziellen Mikroskopen analysiert werden können. 

Dies funktioniert allerdings nur, wenn die Otholithen dunkel gelagert und keinem Fall direktem Sonnenlicht oder UV-Licht ausgesetzt wurden. 

Sollte ein Maifisch infolge des Fangs verendet und einer sinnvollen  Verwertung zugeführt worden sein, wäre es sehr hilfreich wenn der Kopf (in dem sich die Otholithen befinden) tiefgefroren gelagert werden könnte. Das  Gewebe könnte zudem für genetische Untersuchengen verwendet werden. 

Wir bitten um Eure Hilfe. Fangmeldungen (nach Möglichkeit mit Foto) bitte in diesem Thread oder per Email an Alosa:
scharbert@rhfv.de

Weitere Infos über Maifische:
www.alosa-alosa.eu


Danke und beste Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Reppi (29. August 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Moin Thomas;
eine gewisse Population scheint es vor Büsum zu geben; beim Makrelenangeln von der Mole werden sie regelmäßig gefangen.....
Vielleicht hat Sönke (Theactor) noch Bilder, da wir vor 2-3 Jahren dort gefangen haben...
Und wir haben noch, in dem Wissen um den Artenschutz, gefrozzelt, dass bei der gefangenen Menge, sich anscheinend alle Fische dort versteckt haben...-)).......

Gruß Uwe


----------



## carpfreak1990 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Moin Thomas, 

Ich habe vor einem Jahr in Hvide Sande einen gafangen. Bilder Kannst im Mein Album sehen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Im Juli 2006 habe ich einen Maifisch ungefähr vor Wangerooge gefangen. Wenn ich das Beweisfoto wiederfinde, stelle ich es ein. 

Björn


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Und ihr seid alle sicher, dass es Maifische waren - und keine *Finten*??? |kopfkrat


----------



## basslawine (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Zumindest Carpfreak 1990 scheint einen Maifisch gefangen zu haben, wobei Kiemenreusen zählen bei dem Foto leider flachfällt.

@Carpfreak1990: hol das foto doch mal hoch hier in den Thread, dann lässt es sich einfacher diskutieren

Gruss Marco


----------



## boot (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> Ich habe vor einem Jahr in Hvide Sande einen gafangen. Bilder Kannst im Mein Album sehen.
> 
> ...


das ist auf jeden einer#6


----------



## Alosa (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und ihr seid alle sicher, dass es Maifische waren - und keine *Finten*??? |kopfkrat



Deswegen zur Sicherheit Bildmaterial zum Unterscheiden von Maifisch und Finte. Maifsche sind deutlich gedrungener und haben für gewöhnlich nur ein bis drei dunkle Flecken an den Flanken hinter den Kiemendeckeln. Ein relativ sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist die Anzahl und Länge der Kiemenreusendornen.

Euch allen schon mal danke für die rege Beteiligung.

Gruß

Alosa


----------



## carpfreak1990 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Moin,

Das Bild stelle ich morgen ein ich finde es heute nicht mehr.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Der Boris (31. August 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Waren Anfang Juli von Scheveningen auf Makrele raus, dort hat auch einer an Board 2 Maifische gefangen.....


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Moin, 

Hier nun das Bild. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Alosa (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*



Der Boris schrieb:


> Waren Anfang Juli von Scheveningen auf Makrele raus, dort hat auch einer an Board 2 Maifische gefangen.....



Habt Ihr zufällig Fotos von den Maifischen gemacht?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Alosa (3. September 2011)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Hier nun das Bild.
> 
> ...



Das sieht in der Tat schwer nach einem Maifsch aus. 

Danke!


----------



## Alosa (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Ich bin so frei und füge es hier auch noch mal ein.

Da es ja immer wieder zu Verwechselungen zwischen Maifisch und Finte kommt, haben wir einen Flyer erstellt, der nicht nur über das  Wiederansiedlungsprojekt des Maifischs  am Rhein und die Bestandsituation in Frankreich  informiert, sondern auch die sichere Bestimmung von Maifischen  erleichtern soll  und die Kontaktdaten zu richtigen Ansprechpartner in den  Rheinanliegerstaaten Deutschland, Niederlande und Frankreich  enthält.  Der Flyer ist in den Sprachen Deutsch, Französisch, Niederländisch und  Englisch online abrufbar und kann beim LANUV NRW bestellt werden.

  Hierzu wurde gerade eine Pressemeldung vom LANUV NRW herausgegeben und auf den Webseiten des LANUV NRW und der Webseite des Maifischprojektes  veröffentlicht.

  Die Bestimmungshilfe kann  auch direkt auf der Projektwebseite abgerufen werden. Dort finden sich auch Videoaufnahmen des charakteristischen und eigentlich unverwechselbaren Laichspiels des Maifischs. 

  Wer mag findet weitere Informationen zum Maifischprojektin jüngst  fertiggestellten Dokumentationsfilm, der einen breiten Überblick über  die Hintergründe des Projektes und die Maßnahmen zur Wiederansiedlung  des Maifisches im Rhein und zum Schutz des vormals größten verbliebenen  Maifischbestandes im Girondegebiet im Südwesten Frankreichs gibt.

  [FONT=&quot]Der Film „Eine Chance für den Maifisch“  den der Filmemacher Jens-Oliver Hoffmann im Auftrag des MANUV NRW als  Projektträger gedreht hat, kann im Videoportal YouTube abgerufen werden  und demnächst auch bei der Projektleitung bestellt werden. 

Alle weiteren Infos finden sich immer weitgehend aktuell auf unserer Projekthomepage.

Ich hoffe auf Euer Interesse und auf Rückmeldungen für den Fall der Fälle.

Danke und Petri

Alosa

[/FONT]


----------



## Reppi (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Da ich keine Bilder mehr habe, hoffe ich doch im Juli wenn die Makrelen wieder kommen, was zur Aufklärung beitragen zu können........
Kann mich nur an den prägnanten "dunklen Fleck" erinnern....mal sehen !


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Diese Fische habe ich vor 2 Jahren in der Unterelbe bei Stade gefangen, bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Maifische oder Finten sind. Es gab sie jedenfalls in Massen dort...


----------



## Alosa (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Diese Fische habe ich vor 2 Jahren in der Unterelbe bei Stade gefangen, bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Maifische oder Finten sind. Es gab sie jedenfalls in Massen dort...


Die sehen doch schwer nach Finten aus, die überdies in der unteren Elbe auch wirklich sehr häufig sind.


----------



## ichthys (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fangmeldungen von Maifischen*

Habe einen Maifisch am 16.07.2013 am Abend in Thorsminde (DK) im Hafen gefangen. Größe ca. 40 cm. Bilder habe ich leider keine.


----------

